# Easy cure! I’m cured



## Brittanymeelah (Jul 10, 2018)

I told myself once I am cured that I WILL share my story.
I've had dp for a year and it has easily been the hardest year of my life!!!! No one knows how strong we actually are. But there's hope, I finally figured it out and it came so easy!!! I
watched "the secret" on Netflix. This documentary is a MUST watch and a life changer!!!!!!!!! From that every morning I watched it to make sure I understood it 100% and then I began to put it into perspective and use it in everyday life. I told myself CONSTANTLY that I was 100% cured, I am happy healthy and cured and I didn't let any other thought get in at all, I continued living my life I went to the shop I did cleaning I talked to people on the phone and I kept saying "I'm cured I'm happy I'm healthy thank you so much body for curing me" and every night before bed I would lay there and imagin myself happy and carefree and kept saying how I'm cured happy and healthy and every morning my brain would believe it from the night before and I got better and better at it every single day until it was gone. I would wake up, make a berry smoothie listen to music and always be imagining myself happy and healthy. But in order to fully understand what I'm talking about you need to see the life changing documentary "THE SECRET" the first half is slow but the last half of LIFE CHANGING! I was in the worst of the worst places before this, suicidal and all I didn't see the point of living on. But here I am. I knew in my hear I was going to recover, even though my brain told me otherwise at times. Please if you have any questions just ask me!!!
Step 1: watch the secret
Step 2: apply it to your life
Step 3: live your life as normal as you can!!! Show your anxiety there is nothing to be afraid of!
Step 4: watch the results and don't give up until they happen!


----------



## Brittanymeelah (Jul 10, 2018)

Do you guys even want to get better or do you sit around waiting for the perfect pill? Honestly can’t you just be happy for those who have recovered get a little book or write down every single possibility and start doing it. I came back on this forum to try and help because I know what it feels like to be helpless but it seems to me like you all treat it like a competition and game. Good luck guys ????


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

You gotta remember that most people here are frustrated and annoyed and out of their right minds. I don't know who your last post was directed at. But if you want to help then I suggest have some patience and understanding. After all this is a mental illness forum, people here are easily triggered.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

Im pretty sure 99 percent of the people here are happy when some one recovers as it shows it can be overcome but you got to realize that ppl on here dont have the same dp as you. its not the same for every one. what worked for you isnt gonna work for me. ppl have physical symptoms as well and theres diferent severity of it.. some people have blank mind/headpressure/trauma/stress/panicattack related dp others just smoke weed and get it in episodes.. ppl on here get frustrated when some one comes on here and tells them to do this and that to recover and boom they will be recovered no it does not work like that.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Apologies, TOF, she was referring to some replies I deleted.

Unfortunately some people only seem to come into the recovery section to post sarcastic remarks and derail threads, which amounts to trolling. People can disagree with someone's post without mocking or attempting to undermine another person's recovery, or, better yet, they can just skip over a thread if it doesn't apply to them.

I'm not going to keep going over this again and again with the same people. In future I'll just take action. Hopefully everyone knows the rules by now.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah I see, thanks Phantasm, good initiative. I support this action. This isn't facebook, where arguments and negative comments are the regular. Here on DPSH we expect support, encouragement, congratulations and all that good good.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for that statement. We're hopefully here because we have a common issue which has affected our lives greatly. This is one of the only websites where I can communicate, get help, and help others similar to me.

Thank you


----------



## Sabou (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you so much for sharing with us your recovry story .so happy for you .
I have 2 questions please .is suicidal thoughts normal in dp/dr ,my boyfriend has dp/dr and he has them but he doesn't t wanna die?.. And how could we know that he's close to be recovered or not? 
I tell him about recovery story and giving him hope and I do really understand him, but I don't know sometimes what to say to Him to let him feel better.. I'll be so happy when you answer me. Hope you the best


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Sabou said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with us your recovry story .so happy for you .
> I have 2 questions please .is suicidal thoughts normal in dp/dr ,my boyfriend has dp/dr and he has them but he doesn't t wanna die?.. And how could we know that he's close to be recovered or not?
> I tell him about recovery story and giving him hope and I do really understand him, but I don't know sometimes what to say to Him to let him feel better.. I'll be so happy when you answer me. Hope you the best


ive had dp for awhile, and as tough as it is i dont want to kill myself either

its a good thing to have cus its like u dont wanna give up?

idk i have feelings like 1 day ill have no choice but to do that

but thats a different topic

if i was u

id just try to make ur boyfriend as happy as possible

do anything u can to have fun days

and know if hes not acting right

that its tough for him

just ignore that and just try to have fun together

and push thru the tough parts

and if hes feeling bad

just snap him out of it

ur a good girlfriend for being on this site to help him


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

How when I'm physically and emotionally numb in the first place? Just like having a flu, no matter what I tell myself I can still feel that shit.


----------

